# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Per Pordoruesit e AutoCad?!

## Quantum

*E Kam shkarkuar programin Autocad 2009 nga interneti,por te them drejten s'ja kam ''haberin'' fare se si punohet..Nga disa Postime ne Youtube qe i kishin bere perdoruesit e saj me lan pa mend,krijimet e tyre arkitekturale.
Nese di dikush te me udhezoj se si behen ato punimet e shtepijave me kete program.
Falemnderit per Mirkuptim.
Psne jam ne shkollen e mesme per Enterier/Arkitekture*..

----------


## RinorZ

Nese te bie rruga nga Kosova, e ke te lehte...pasi ke libra te ndryshme mbi AutoCAD-in ne gjuhen Shqipe...

Nje nga keto, dhe nder me te miret:
" AutoCAD2007" - Elmi Konjusha, Zijadin Lutolli, Prishtine 2007.

Pos kesaj, kerko tutoriale, mbase te ndihmoje shume...

----------


## ardita04

Rinor po per archicadin a ka libra ne Kosove

----------


## RinorZ

Hmmm...

Per ArchiCAD-in, nuk mendoj qe te kete...por, ArchiCAD-i eshte i thjeshte, andaj mesohet edhe vete...

----------


## strange

S'ma thot dikush nga ta shkarkoje kete AUTOCAD-in?

Faleminderit.

----------


## visari9

> *E Kam shkarkuar programin Autocad 2009 nga interneti,por te them drejten s'ja kam ''haberin'' fare se si punohet..Nga disa Postime ne Youtube qe i kishin bere perdoruesit e saj me lan pa mend,krijimet e tyre arkitekturale.
> Nese di dikush te me udhezoj se si behen ato punimet e shtepijave me kete program.
> Falemnderit per Mirkuptim.
> Psne jam ne shkollen e mesme per Enterier/Arkitekture*..


Une per vete e kom pas land nje vite auto cad-in nese nuk bene praktike me kompjueter ateher prej librit nuk mund ta mesosh shume , then me mire asgje sepse i harron shpejt . 

Ne shkollen time filluam te mesojm shume mire perdersia i patum kompjuterat por ma vonë ata u avulluan nga drejtoria e shkolles dhe ne u mbeshtetem vetum tek libri , une i disa gjere te thejshta si Psh : si perdoret vija , rethi , drejtzat , shume vjat , shume kendshi  etj .

----------


## RinorZ

Memeti...

Ketu i ke linqet...






> http://Jo linksa pirate ne forum

----------


## Quantum

> Une per vete e kom pas land nje vite auto cad-in nese nuk bene praktike me kompjueter ateher prej librit nuk mund ta mesosh shume , then me mire asgje sepse i harron shpejt . 
> 
> Ne shkollen time filluam te mesojm shume mire perdersia i patum kompjuterat por ma vonë ata u avulluan nga drejtoria e shkolles dhe ne u mbeshtetem vetum tek libri , une i disa gjere te thejshta si Psh : si perdoret vija , rethi , drejtzat , shume vjat , shume kendshi  etj .


*Paska ndoni shkolle ne Kosovë qe e msoni Autocadin a?Sa mirë..Se unë per vete per here te pare kete send e kom pa ne Net e le mo ta mesoje ne shkolle!*

----------


## geezer

AUTOCAD  mecanichall eshte me i mir  , une e njof autocad in deri dikun por keto versionet e reja nuk i kam pasi  as kompjuterin nuk i perballon
 Autocad in e kam pas si lend ne fakultet 
nese nuk gaboj autocad eshte me shum i dedikuar epr arkitektur  ndersa ky mecanichall  per makinista   


Nese eshte ketu dikush nga prishtina qe e posedon CAD CAM in    edhe qe mundet me  ma jep programin  i kisha dit shum per faleminderit .

----------


## RinorZ

Geezer...

Edhe pse nuk kam te beje asgje me Makinerine, thjeshte jam i nje profesioni tjeter, por ndihmen qe m'a kerkove, u mundova pak a shume te t'a gjeje...
Shpresoje qe te te ndihmoje sado pak...

Ketu i ke linqet per Download...




Ps. Profesioni yt, si dhe i babit time qenkan te njejte...
Rrrespket...

----------


## RinorZ

Per mometin jam perdorues i ketij versioni, AutoCAD Architectural 2008, dhe mendoj qe nuk do t'a nderroj pasi qe te kem perforcuar pak a shume perfomancat e PC time...
Pasi te tjerat nuk i perballon dote...

----------


## morrison

> *E Kam shkarkuar programin Autocad 2009 nga interneti,por te them drejten s'ja kam ''haberin'' fare se si punohet..Nga disa Postime ne Youtube qe i kishin bere perdoruesit e saj me lan pa mend,krijimet e tyre arkitekturale.
> Nese di dikush te me udhezoj se si behen ato punimet e shtepijave me kete program.
> Falemnderit per Mirkuptim.
> Psne jam ne shkollen e mesme per Enterier/Arkitekture*..


Besoj se nuk do e kem te veshtire ta gjej nje liber elektronik per te, vecse do jete ne anglisht, nuk e di at intereson ne anglisht.....

----------


## Quantum

> Besoj se nuk do e kem te veshtire ta gjej nje liber elektronik per te, vecse do jete ne anglisht, nuk e di at intereson ne anglisht.....


Ok ndoshta do te mund te me ndihmonte.Flm

----------


## Quantum

> Per mometin jam perdorues i ketij versioni, AutoCAD Architectural 2008, dhe mendoj qe nuk do t'a nderroj pasi qe te kem perforcuar pak a shume perfomancat e PC time...
> Pasi te tjerat nuk i perballon dote...


A eshte ky version i AutoCad-it vetem per arkitekturë,sepse une perdore versionin AutoCad 2009 dhe veq sa pom zene vend pa lidhje ne Pc se spo di ta perdore,ndersa ky AutoCAD Architectural 2008 a eshte me i lehte te punohet me te apo e njejte.

----------


## RinorZ

AutoCAD-i, ne pergjithesi lanson disa verzione enkas per profesione te ndryshme...
Si psh:
AutoCAD Architectural, disa gjera i ka te gatshme, ne vend se ato te i perpunosh me ore te tera...
Ketu qendron dallimi...
Por, nese ke njohuri mbi njerin version, atehere te gjitha jane njesoj per ty...prandaj te kisha sugjeru te mesoje njerin, e me pas te ndenje ne trend me AutoCAD-in :ngerdheshje: ...

Ate cfare te premtoi, nje anetare tjeter, mbi material baze mbi AutoCAD-in, po te jape une...dhe mbese me shprese se do te sherbeje sado pak...
Eshte ne gjuhen Angleze, por e kuptueshme...

Ja ketu e ke linkin per Download: 
[URL="http://jo linksa pirate ne forum.html[/URL]

Gjithe te mirat...

----------


## Quantum

> AutoCAD-i, ne pergjithesi lanson disa verzione enkas per profesione te ndryshme...
> Si psh:
> AutoCAD Architectural, disa gjera i ka te gatshme, ne vend se ato te i perpunosh me ore te tera...
> Ketu qendron dallimi...
> Por, nese ke njohuri mbi njerin version, atehere te gjitha jane njesoj per ty...prandaj te kisha sugjeru te mesoje njerin, e me pas te ndenje ne trend me AutoCAD-in...
> 
> Ate cfare te premtoi, nje anetare tjeter, mbi material baze mbi AutoCAD-in, po te jape une...dhe mbese me shprese se do te sherbeje sado pak...
> Eshte ne gjuhen Angleze, por e kuptueshme...
> 
> ...


Aha ok falemnderit per linkun,jam ty e shkarku e do ta shikojë me vone.E sa per sugjerimin per sa i perket AutoCad-it,ke te drejte por puna eshte se une veq para disa javeve jam njoftu me kete program,keshtu qe me kalimin e kohes besoj se do t'mesona.
Gjithe te mirat gjithashtu...

----------


## EDLIN

Kush di ndonje program(falas) per te shkruar programimin cnc si per torno edhe per freza ?
Falas gjeta vetem disa ushtrime te gatshme ku jepet programi i tornimit si dhe paraqitja grafike e tije.
http://www.ange-softs.com/fastcnclathe.php


A ka diçka ku mund te shkruash vete programimin si dhe te shohesh paraqitjen grafike te tije ?

----------


## YaSmiN

Une perdor Autocad 2010 por e kthej ne Autocad classic por per mua personalisht nuk ishte e thjesht ta mesoja.Autocad eshte me shume per Arkitektet nuk e di perdorimin qe doni ju .Por nje liber eshte pak me e thjesht.

----------


## xubuntu

> Kush di ndonje program(falas) per te shkruar programimin cnc si per torno edhe per freza ?
> Falas gjeta vetem disa ushtrime te gatshme ku jepet programi i tornimit si dhe paraqitja grafike e tije.
> http://www.ange-softs.com/fastcnclathe.php
> 
> 
> A ka diçka ku mund te shkruash vete programimin si dhe te shohesh paraqitjen grafike te tije ?


per mekaniken te keshilloj Pro Engineer( Creo Elements) o Catia, jan me pagese po gjehen ne internet

----------


## EDLIN

> per mekaniken te keshilloj Pro Engineer( Creo Elements) o Catia, jan me pagese po gjehen ne internet


Pro-E eshte shume i mire,po shume me i rende se autocad per tu instaluar ne PC

----------

